# Rescued----York, sc-blind purebred golden ret.



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

YORK ,SC
BLIND PUREBRED GOLDEN RET.

Can anyone find out if CCGRR is taking him?



This DOG - ID#A035509

am a Blind, Male, purebred Golden Ret.

The shelter thinks I am about 2 years old.
For more information about this animal, call:
York County Animal Control at (803) 628-3190



This information is less than 1 hour old. 
Back For more information


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor boy*

Poor Boy:

I guess Tracy at shelter has no final word from CCGRR yet. Carolina Paws is trying to find room for him.

Oh, he has to be saved, poor Blind Boy!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Poor baby- how long does he have?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He looks purebred to me. Email [email protected] and ask if they will take him. The intake person on duty is really sweet and cares about all of them, mixes or purebreds. Though he looks purebred as far as I can see.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Just looked at him.....doesn't say blind. But his picture is on there twice, once as a GR and once as a boxer mix. Will email grrcc


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

This DOG - ID#A035550



I am a male, gold Golden Retriever mix.

The shelter thinks I am about 3 years old.



This information is less than 1 hour old.Back​For more information about this animal, call:
York County Animal Control at (803) 628-3190
Ask for information about animal ID number A035550


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I talked with the shelter yesterday and they said that he is blind. I believe that he is still in the waiting period because he is listed under the lost page. I think he still has to be heald for at least two more days but don't hold me to that.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Gotcha. I wonder if they took the "blind" off? I emailed our rescue and I might be able to go see him Thursday.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I sure hope they can take him if the owner doesn't show. Thank you!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

gee, he is so adorable, where are his owners?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

*Fostermom: *I just emld. Neuse River begging and re-emld. all of the SSC Golden Ret. Rescues.

*Merlins Mom: I really hope you can go see him tomorrow!!
TRACY IS THE CONTACT AT YORK
[email protected]
Patti works there, too
[email protected]*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merlins Mom*

Merlins Mom-I told Tracy you might be able to come see him tomorrow

Here is msg. From Tracy at York

She can't come tomorrow because he has to be evaluated before anyone can look at him. *Check with me on Friday and I will know more.

Thank you

Tracy Morgan
Adoption/Volunteer/Rescue Coordinator
York County Animal Shelter
[email protected]*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have contacted someone else with a GR Golden Group that might be able to take this boy if someone else doesn't. They work with the York SC Animal shelter all the time. I will let you know what I find out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*SC golden boy*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> I have contacted someone else with a GR Golden Group that might be able to take this boy if someone else doesn't. They work with the York SC Animal shelter all the time. I will let you know what I find out.


 
*This is the message I received from Tracy Morgan with York SC-*

*He is still on his stray hold and won't be up for evaluation until
tomorrow.

Thank you

Tracy Morgan
Adoption/Volunteer/Rescue Coordinator
York County Animal Shelter
713 Justice Blvd. / PO Box 120
York, SC 29745
803-628-3190
*

*The GR Rescue I contacted is in contact with Tracy about him. 
*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks Sandy*

Thanks Sandy

Do you think that this rescue will take Him?


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

GRRCC can't take in any mixes right now as we are stretched as it is. Our intake person said she spoke with the shelter today and there are several rescues interested. Don't know which ones they are though. I'm getting a new foster Saturday, so I won't be able to get him. Also, I'll be working all day Friday, so I can't even go check him out. Shelter said he was a very sweet dog.


----------



## wheresmaxie (Dec 15, 2008)

I am with Golden Rescue in South Florida. If a rescue can't take him in S.C., I will see if we can help. I have had blind goldens before---will keep checking the thread here.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, we can certainly arrange to get him down to you if it turns out you can take him!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

If there's anything I can do to help this little boy find a rescue and a home, please let me know. I'm geographically challenged, but more than happy to help financially.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No updates*

No Updates

Whoever can rescue this boy please *email Tracy at York shelter*She is evaulating him today.
*[email protected]
Also email Patti she is a volunteer there [email protected]*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is a message from Tracy Morgan with the York SC Shelter regarding this blind golden-I just received it a few minutes ago.

To: Morgan, Tracy
Subject: RE: 3 YEAR OLD BLIND GOLDEN RETRIEVER WILL DIE SATURDAY!- YORK, SC
Has this dog been rescued?



*TRACY'S REPLY-*

not yet
Thank you
Tracy Morgan
Adoption/Volunteer/Rescue Coordinator
York County Animal Shelter
713 Justice Blvd. / PO Box 120
York, SC 29745
803-818-6485


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

omg... I would have this baby in a heart beat. You can see how scared he is just sitting there with his claws out. I feel Jake could make a good guide dog for him if I could afford to get him. :new (16):


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

I emailed and asked if there was a way we could pay anything at all to extend his stay longer than Saturday. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

You aren't too far away; if you really want, I bet we could figure out a way to get him to you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Email*

Here is an email that I got.
If any rescue can help them please contact Marg and Amy and most importantly Tracy at York and Vol. Patti.


*Mary at Midlands in SC said they would take him if he was a Golden RET., but Tracy wasn't evaluating him until today, so I don't think Mary has rcvd. an answer.*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*From: marglbarnes [mailto:[email protected]] *Sent: Friday, November 20, 2009 12:14 AM
To: [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]
Cc: [email protected]; tracy.morgan
Subject: PLEASE HELP! 3 YEAR OLD BLIND GOLDEN RETRIEVER WILL DIE SATURDAY!- YORK, SC


Sandy...Bodee...do you know of any rescues that takes blind Goldens? Looks like it has sponsors offer. Conatact : [email protected] animal ID number A035509
Trying to get a picture.
York County Animal Control at (803) 628-3190 [email protected] 

Marg Barnes


-Original Message-----
*From: Amy Lynn [email protected]
Sent: Thu, Nov 19, 2009 11:22 am
Subject: Fw: PLEASE HELP! 3 YEAR OLD BLIND GOLDEN RETRIEVER WILL DIE SATURDAY!

I know in this economy, and with the over-population problems there are, that we are asking a lot. I am a part of a large group of people on FaceBook from around the country. We are trying to save a BLIND 3 Year Old Golden Retriever from the York, SC shelter. He only has until THIS SATURDAY to live. If anyone can help please let me know. We will pay for pull fees and initial vetting... possibly more if he needs more (but the shelter says he is healthy). Even if someone could temporarily foster, I myself would like to foster him - but I am in Indiana. I'm sure we could get a transport going. This is his picture from the shelter: 

For more information about this animal, call:
York County Animal Control at (803) 628-3190
Ask for information about animal ID number A035509 

*


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Neuse River Golden Retriever rescue would like to pull this guy tomorrow. Is there anyone near there that could pull him and possibly meet one of our volunteers tomorrow?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

I just got more pics of him from Tracy. He is gorgeous.
I will send to you.

Contact Tracy and Patti to see if someone could pull him and meet tomorrow.
Give them who to contact etc.
[email protected]
Patti [email protected]
Don't forget to email Amy in my msg. above. She was collecting money for pull fee and vetting
[email protected]


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll let you know what I hear back from our coordinator. Right now she was looking for someone to drive down there to pull him, but if we can find someone down there to get him and transport him a little ways back up towards NC, that would probably help a lot.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heather*

Heather

Thanks for letting me know Neuse River will be saving this boy.
Hoping they can get all the pulling and transport arranged.
What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Neuse River Rocks!!!*

:--heart::--heart::thanks::thanks::You_Rock_:You_Rock_NEUSE RIVER ROCKS.

Got this msg. from a girl named Amy that was trying to find a rescue and donations for this boy and posted him on Facebook:

Just wanted to let everyone know I got an email 30 seconds ago from Beth at Neuse River Golden Ret. Resc. in Raleigh, NC has someone on the way to pick him up for them NOW, and he will be in Raleigh at the vet tonight!!! 

If anyone wants to donate to help with his rescue and vetting, please see their website at http://www.goldenrescuenc.org/. PLEASE NOTATE FOR IT TO GO TO *JAMES! (That is what the rescue named him.)* 
Thank you to everyone!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Yay! I'm so glad this guy got out  What a relief. Good job everyone!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

you guys are just brilliant !!!! Good Luck to james


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update on james*

UPDATE ON JAMES, THE BLIND GOLDEN RESCUED BY NEUSE RIVER:



From: [email protected]
To: 
Subject: Update on JAMES! The Blind Golden Retriever
Date: Sat, 21 Nov 2009 21:23:52 -0500


This brought tears to my eyes. How lucky is James? We all thank you from the bottom of our hearts for saving him. Today is my husband's birthday. This is the best gift ever. I hope something can be done for his vision, but if not, I know he will be a happy boy anyway. Thank you! 
Marg Barnes


*From: Amy Lynn 
Sent: Saturday, November 21, 2009 8:41 PM




Hi everyone! I just wanted to let you all know that I recieved these updates below about James today! The first one is from another foster from the rescue, and the other is from the actual home James went to! I included another picture they took of him once he was in their home. Thank you, everyone!!!!

Amy* 
Ladies, I told Beth I would help keep you posted on what is going on with James (since I type faster than she does) and so far, so good. James had his physical at our vet's this morning and has the usual array of ailments we would expect to see in a neglected dog who has been living outside: he is heartworm positive, loaded with other types of worms, fleas of course .. our vet also noted he has cataracts, but they are probably not responsible for his blindness. He suggested we send James to see the famous Dr. English who is the top notch canine opthalmologist from Raleigh to Atlanta. It usually takes a while to get in to see Dr. English, but he is the best. 

Our heartworm protocol for all dogs, regardless of age or condition, is to give them two weeks of doxycycline prior to the first HW injection. I'm assuming James will go to his foster home with that medication and any others the vet thinks he needs. After the two weeks, he will get his first injection of ivermectin, rest for 3-4 weeks and then have a second injection just like the first and another rest. The fact that James is only 2-3 years old works in his favor as the blasted heartworms probably can't have completely invaded his heart yet. Meanwhile he will be fed excellent meals and learn some things about being a pampered house dog. He may not stay with this particular foster for the entire time, but they were available over Thanksgiving. We will likely move James to another good foster home after the holiday. The great thing about this foster is that his wife is a professional photographer and always takes wonderful pictures of their fosters. So when we get some new ones of James, we will send them on to you and keep you posted on how he's doing.

Thanks so much for the part you played in saving this poor boy's life, and we are confident we can find him a wonderful forever home.

Pat Duke
Foster Coordinator
NRGRR 


Hi Amy and Tracy,

Good Evening! My name is Bob Metzger, foster with Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue. I have been told each of you had a deep connection with James whether in person or in spirit so I would like to take a minute to update you on his first day with Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue. 

I am so blessed and fortunate to have James in my home right now. James is an amazing dog... sweet, gentle, intelligent, playful, and so curious of his new environment. He does not let his vision disability slow him down. James is sharing his new home with my wife and I, Satin (our other foster golden), Butters (grumpy cat), and Cassie (curious and playful kitten). He is getting along very well with everyone! Since he is still intact, he wants to assert his "maleness" on Satin, but as a senior dog, she is putting him in his place. Butters is not a fan of the new dogs we bring into our house and typically hides on top of our kitchen cabinets for a few dogs when a new dog walks in but he is already walking around James like he is part of the family. Cassie is our welcoming committee and she is showing him around the house very nicely.

In four short hours, James has learned to navigate the house. He has a few bumps on his head from walls and furniture but he is no worse for the wear. He has learned to master walking up and down the steps inside as well as outside to the yard. He knows to go potty outside which makes him the first foster we have had not to go potty inside in the first few hours. A smile has not left his face since first meeting him and his tail must be sore as it has not stopped wagging. 

Today marks the beginning of the rest of his life. He started treatment for intestinal worms today. On Monday, he will be fixed. Over the next few weeks, he will be treated for heartworms. I am sure he will visit a canine eye doctor as well to see if anything can be done about his vision. James will have a long road to his forever home but one he will navigate with the loving and selfless volunteers of Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue. 

Attached are a few pictures of James. I hope you enjoy them and keep James in your thoughts as he starts his journey with Neuse River Golden Retriever Rescue.

Best wishes,

Bob Metzger


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

That is wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is a fairy tail ending, I am so happy for James.


----------

